# Ammo alert



## dominic135 (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm one of the new guys here who have profited by the wisdom of Forum experience. Hope I can repay with this notice.
My favorite pistol is a CZ75b that has never failed me. Never had an issue with quality or accuracy (other than my own bad habits). Last month I saw a good price on Aguila ammo in bulk and bought 1000 rd's at somewhere less than $.20/rd. 
My CZ started acting up immediately. It was a first for FTF and FTE. I thought maybe I didn't clean my weapon correctly. I break down and clean after every trip to the range, but I tried deeper cleaning, more expensive tools and materials etc. After reviewing my manual and asking the opinion of experts, I tried everything I was told to do. More oil, less oil, more scrubbing etc.
It got to the point my CZ would foul in as little as 2 clips of ammo and I'd be wasting range time scraping caked carbon off my feed ramp. The ammo was bad and nothing would help it. 
So, I've settled to deep clean, soaking solvents and re oiling after every shoot! I should throw this Mexican ammo away but I just can't handle the waste idea and I'm willing to deep clean to compensate for it!
I could have purchased good proven inexpensive ammo for $.02 more per round! How dumb do you think I feel???
300 rd's to go and I don't have to worry about soak cleaning but once a season!!!


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this info with us.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

dominic,
Thanks for sharing. This is the beauty of belonging to a site like this, information and experiences are constantly shared bcck and forth.
Sorry you had to go through this, but Thank You for helping others to avoid the same problems.

MO


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You, or a friend who reloads his empty cases, could pull the bullets (carefully), dump the dirty-burning Mexican powder, replace it with a similar-velocity charge of cleaner-burning propellant, and re-seat the bullets. This job would require only the most primitive reloading set-up, and an inexpensive "inertia" bullet-puller.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

dominic135 said:


> It got to the point my CZ would foul in as little as 2 clips of ammo and I'd be wasting range time *scraping caked carbon off my feed ramp*. The ammo was bad and nothing would help it.


I've used a lot of Aguila .22, with no problems, but never tried CF ammo.

Just a thought:

If you are getting carbon caked on your feed ramp, it's possible that it is a little rough. A light polishing, with very fine grit, by hand, might slick it up enough for it to stay cleaner, for longer. You don't want to grind on it or take much material off, at all. But, some toothpaste on a cue tip wouldn't hurt anything, and it might help to slick it up.


----------



## dominic135 (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks! Good tip if I had a few hundred more rounds!


----------



## dominic135 (Apr 13, 2016)

Think I'll try some "Brasso" It's soft enough for Brass so it should work well!


----------

